# Salt brine questions



## kcplowman (Nov 27, 2009)

So I have been using granular products mainly calcium chloride and mag chloride on walks and other concrete surfaces. But I have been using alot of it. And just recently I got to see how salt brine wprks and was ver impressed. I was wondering if anyone has used salt brine on side walks and at what rate they use it at. My sprayer that I use in the summer will easliy dissolve salt and very fast at that(It is 100 gals and the pump moves 110 gals per minute) and I was wondering if I could use it for ice control. currently it is callibrated to lay down 2 gals per 1ksf at 8 ft wide but I can easily cut that down if need be


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't see why not. I have been using a lot more salt brine this year also. It works good on parking lot concrete why not sidewalk concrete? Anti-icing 2 gal/1000 sq ft is a little heavy. De-icing depending on snow and amount left on lot or walk would be about right at 2 gal/1000. In the parking lots I range from 1 gal/1000 sq ft to 2 gal/1000 sq ft. again depending on conditions. Considering the brine is costing much less than rock salt and the amount of salt dissolved in the making of the brine is just a fraction of the amount of rock salt that would normally be used. Even 2 gal/1000 sq ft. would be acceptable to me. Making my own at 11.5 cents per gallon! I say pour it on.


----------



## kcplowman (Nov 27, 2009)

Could anyone give me an idea on the mixture and how to verify that is is right or is that kinda a trial and error thing?


----------



## flyweed (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, I have found a local source for liquid Calcium Chloride. I can get it for $1.00 a gallon. Just wondering at what ratio to mix liquid CaCl2 to water for optimal ice and snow melting??

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

kcplowman;898336 said:


> Could anyone give me an idea on the mixture and how to verify that is is right or is that kinda a trial and error thing?


2.3 pounds of salt mixed into 1 gallon of water.........measure with a salimeter 23.3% or hydrometer specific gravity of of 1.176 i believe


----------



## kcplowman (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool deal im gonna try it. Where would one find a salimeter or a hydrometer. I have a hydrometer for my fish tank, but it doesn't go that high.


----------



## flyweed (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you have a saltwater fish tank?? your saltwater fish tank hydrometer should go that high. I also have a homebrew hydrometer, and LUCKILY it goes up to 1.180..most do not, most only go to 1.160 or 20%....I don't know how I lucked out, but you can check around.

Dan


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kcplowman;898085 said:


> So I have been using granular products mainly calcium chloride and mag chloride on walks and other concrete surfaces. But I have been using alot of it. And just recently I got to see how salt brine wprks and was ver impressed. I was wondering if anyone has used salt brine on side walks and at what rate they use it at. My sprayer that I use in the summer will easliy dissolve salt and very fast at that(It is 100 gals and the pump moves 110 gals per minute) and I was wondering if I could use it for ice control. currently it is callibrated to lay down 2 gals per 1ksf at 8 ft wide but I can easily cut that down if need be


Everybody uses salt brine.

You use salt brine, well, actually chloride brine.

Granular salt does not melt snow and ice. Brine melts snow and ice.


----------

